# Router bit depth/height gadget



## 109763 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I am new to woodworking and have just acquired a router table.

I am still experimenting with it and have found that I have difficulty in setting exact (mm range) router bit depth/height, e.g. say, cutting a 5mm deep dado). 
Could someone please inform me about ready made (but not prohibitively costly) router bit depth/height setting gadgets available on the market? 
Of course, I would also be interested in any DIY information.

Thanks for your help in advance
Regards
starter99


----------



## bowled00 (May 6, 2013)

Trend make a simple tool. Their German agent is Sauter (email address below). For guidance, UK price is less than £10, but export price may be a lot more

[email protected]


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Shyam

Rockler

youtube

Al


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A common caliper works very well for gauging depth too and you can buy fairly cheap digital ones. 6Inch/150mm Stainless Steel Electronic LCD Digital Vernier Caliper Micrometer - Tmart.com


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Depending on your set up, you probably have depth adjustment on your router. Take a good look around the body of your router. I'm not sure if you're using a plunge or fixed base. Either one has built in adjustment. My Bosch 1617 is accurate to 1/64 of an inch (~0.4mm).


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Shyam, here's a plan for a DIY depth gauge that looks quite nice:

5 Router Jigs - Woodworking Tools - American Woodworker

(You'll have to scroll down to about the middle of the article.)


----------



## 109763 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Co-Woodworkers,
Thanks to all of you for very fast and informative response. 
I think I 'll go for the digital version offered by Sauter. The price is very reasonable, and the tool seems to be easy to use. 
I have caliper but depending upon the bit diameter and the form of the blade I didn't feel comfortable with the measurement accuracy. Also, although the router has a scale for height adjustment but since the router is fixed under the table top it is rather tedious to adjust the height with caliper. 
Thanks again for yr. help
Regards
starter99


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Brass set up bars work just fine.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"Of course, I would also be interested in any DIY information."
**************************************
No way to predict the x & y of a cut on your sample by the position of the cutter!
Measure the work, not the cutter height.
The cutter dynamics, feed rate, relative waste/rev., properties of the work, sharpness of cutter and so on, determine the practical depth of cut.
Learn how to measure the work; that does, usually, require a mike or caliper.
Metro tools in pix 5.


----------



## Tom King (Jan 22, 2014)

I bought a digital micrometer for setting bit depth off of ebay for20 bucks, and it's probably the best 20 bucks I've spent on tools. I used to keep dedicated routers for different tasks, but I've cut back on that since getting this tool.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Brass set up Bars, deck of playing cards,


----------



## 109763 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks Tom, Would you mind sharing the brand name, model nr. etc with us please ?


----------



## Tom King (Jan 22, 2014)

Igaging 5


----------

